# Careful on your roost busts, you might die..



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.startribune.com/local/892682 ... :_Yyc:aUUl


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Typical MN hunter! :beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Brilliant comment A-ron.Brilliant.
May the white bird crap on your head.


----------



## jim and tucker (Mar 24, 2009)

I am a s.d. resident, and get a kick out of some kids who think a line running between states makes one smarter than the other. An accident can and does happen to people, s.d., n.d. mn. iowa, makes little difference. Just grow up a little, you may be next.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Look it's the evolution of a Snow Goose Hunter, when you are 16 most kids cant afford decoys and just shooting a couple snows is a prize, almost all of us have jumped snows. Then you pass shoot next maybethen you buy 100 rags and eventually you have $10,000 invested in hunting these dam birds. If you don't decoy them you don't know what a roost is when you are young or old if your not an avid snow bird hunter. People just need to get over it. It happens and just because people jump the roost doesnt mean you would of shot 100 birds that day if they didn't.


----------



## trey5150 (Oct 10, 2009)

i can identify with this guy. last winter I was walking across a small stone dam to get to my duck blind. It was icey and I sliped off the dam. My wadders begain to fill up. If it wasnt for the 2 dozen duck decoys strapped to my back and the 6 canada flotters under my arm I would have went under. luckly while I bobed in the freezing water I had 3 friends there to pull me out. that could have happened to any one.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ya, I agree with what is said that people evolve in hunting. Not everyone can afford to spend tons of money on decoys. And sure it may be bad for some people who decoy the area, but I almost guarantee that everyone is a hunter has at one point jumped animals.

As far as the article goes, yes the guys was maybe not the smartest for going out all alone, but he was just simply trying to hunt. We all make stupid mistakes, it is part of being human.


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry, had a juvy roost that I had been hunting the fields they fed in around it jumped by MN guys that morning. I was a little narrow minded at the time of my post.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Codeman said:


> Ya, I agree with what is said that people evolve in hunting. Not everyone can afford to spend tons of money on decoys. And sure it may be bad for some people who decoy the area, but I almost guarantee that everyone is a hunter has at one point jumped animals.
> 
> As far as the article goes, yes the guys was maybe not the smartest for going out all alone, but he was just simply trying to hunt. We all make stupid mistakes, it is part of being human.


What he said ^

I just found the article fitting for this website due to the R/NR/roost arguments.


----------

